# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل اساسی در ثبت نام کنکور کممممک بچه ها

## NiNi

*سلام بچه ها من الان داشتم ثبت نام میکردم که خطا داد گفت سال مدرک دیپلم نباید بیشتر از مدرک پیش باشه.  من سال ۹۲ دیپلم ریاضی گرفتم و سال ۹۳ تغییر رشته دادم و مدرک پیش تجربی گرفتم. سال ۹۴ که پشت کنکور بودم  از مدرسه بزرگسالان  دیپلم تجربی گرفتم. الان مدرک دیپلم تجربیم ۹۴ عه و پیش دانشگاهی ۹۳. سیستم ارور میده و میگه درستش کن..چیکار کنم؟*

----------


## Pooya_77

> *سلام بچه ها من الان داشتم ثبت نام میکردم که خطا داد گفت سال مدرک دیپلم نباید بیشتر از مدرک پیش باشه.  من سال ۹۲ دیپلم ریاضی گرفتم و سال ۹۳ تغییر رشته دادم و مدرک پیش تجربی گرفتم. سال ۹۴ که پشت کنکور بودم  از مدرسه بزرگسالان  دیپلم تجربی گرفتم. الان مدرک دیپلم تجربیم ۹۴ عه و پیش دانشگاهی ۹۳. سیستم ارور میده و میگه درستش کن..چیکار کنم؟*


خب راستش سایت حق داره ارور بده  :Yahoo (1):  به نظرم به پشتیبانی سنجش پیام بده و منتظر باش تا مشکلت رو رفع کنند این نظر منه البته حالا باز اگه دوستان راه و چاهی سراغ دارن بیشتر راهنماییت میکنن

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## NiNi

*بچه ها خیلی مهمه تو رو خدا اگه راهی به نظرتون میرسه بگین*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pooya_77


خب راستش سایت حق داره ارور بده  به نظرم به پشتیبانی سنجش پیام بده و منتظر باش تا مشکلت رو رفع کنند این نظر منه البته حالا باز اگه دوستان راه و چاهی سراغ دارن بیشتر راهنماییت میکنن

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


آخه سال قبل اینجوری نبود..دو بار سریال اعتباری گرفتم و اقدام به ثبت نام کردم و اینجوری شده نمیدونم دیگه چیکار کنم..*

----------


## Pooya_77

> *
> آخه سال قبل اینجوری نبود..دو بار سریال اعتباری گرفتم و اقدام به ثبت نام کردم و اینجوری شده نمیدونم دیگه چیکار کنم..*


اگه سال قبل هم اینجوری ثبت نام کردی و قبول کرده پس حتما مشکل سایته پس حتما با پشتیبانی سنجش درمیون بذار مشکلتو حتما کمکت میکنن

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pooya_77

وقت کافی هم که هست برای ثبت نام نگران نباش

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pooya_77

> *سلام بچه ها من الان داشتم ثبت نام میکردم که خطا داد گفت سال مدرک دیپلم نباید بیشتر از مدرک پیش باشه.  من سال ۹۲ دیپلم ریاضی گرفتم و سال ۹۳ تغییر رشته دادم و مدرک پیش تجربی گرفتم. سال ۹۴ که پشت کنکور بودم  از مدرسه بزرگسالان  دیپلم تجربی گرفتم. الان مدرک دیپلم تجربیم ۹۴ عه و پیش دانشگاهی ۹۳. سیستم ارور میده و میگه درستش کن..چیکار کنم؟*


راستی حالا چرا دوباره رفتی دیپلم تجربی گرفتی؟مگه نمیشه با همون دیپلم تو تجربی شرکت کرد؟؟ چون یه جا خونده بودم میشه با هر دیپلمی تو همه رشته ها کنکور داد؟؟

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pooya_77

> راستی حالا چرا دوباره رفتی دیپلم تجربی گرفتی؟مگه نمیشه با همون دیپلم تو تجربی شرکت کرد؟؟ چون یه جا خونده بودم میشه با هر دیپلمی تو همه رشته ها کنکور داد؟؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


https://hamkelasi.ir/blog/شرکت-در-کن...-انسانی

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## M.javaddd

تماس بگیر با پشتیبانی سنجش، اونا راهنماییت میکنن..ولی اگه نظر منو میخوای تاریخ دیپلم رو ۹۲ و تاریخ پیش رو ۹۳ بزن
...خیلی هم مسئله مهمی نیست، نگران نباش...اینا تقریبا جنبه آماری داره...

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pooya_77


راستی حالا چرا دوباره رفتی دیپلم تجربی گرفتی؟مگه نمیشه با همون دیپلم تو تجربی شرکت کرد؟؟ چون یه جا خونده بودم میشه با هر دیپلمی تو همه رشته ها کنکور داد؟؟

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


اونوقت تاثیر مثبت زیست رو نخواهم داشت! به عبارتی بدبخت میشم*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SEYED.mjtf


تماس بگیر با پشتیبانی سنجش، اونا راهنماییت میکنن..ولی اگه نظر منو میخوای تاریخ دیپلم رو ۹۲ و تاریخ پیش رو ۹۳ بزن
...خیلی هم مسئله مهمی نیست، نگران نباش...اینا تقریبا جنبه آماری داره...


خواستم سال اخذ مدرک رو عوض کنم ولی نمیشه! بر اساس کد سوابق تحصیلی ثبت شده از قبل و قابل تغییر نیست*

----------


## M.javaddd

> *
> خواستم سال اخذ مدرک رو عوض کنم ولی نمیشه! بر اساس کد سوابق تحصیلی ثبت شده از قبل و قابل تغییر نیست*


با پشتیبانی سنجش تماس بگیر ببین چی میگن

----------


## NiNi

*فکر کنم نهایتاً مجبورم با دیپلم ریاضی ثبت نام کنم..عجب بدبختیی گرفتار اومدم من.*

----------


## Pooya_77

> *
> خواستم سال اخذ مدرک رو عوض کنم ولی نمیشه! بر اساس کد سوابق تحصیلی ثبت شده از قبل و قابل تغییر نیست*


آهان درسته 
ببین عدد غیر واقعی وارد نکن به هیچ وجه بعدا سر انتخاب رشته برات داستان میشه فقط هر چه زود تر زنگ بزن پشتیبانی سنجش

http://sanjesh.org/contactus.aspx

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pooya_77


آهان درسته 
ببین عدد غیر واقعی وارد نکن به هیچ وجه بعدا سر انتخاب رشته برات داستان میشه فقط هر چه زود تر زنگ بزن پشتیبانی سنجش

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


زنگ زدم تلفن گویاست. میگه پشتیبانان فعلا قادر به پاسخگویی نیستند. فکر کنم چون پنج شنبه است تعطیله.*

----------


## Pooya_77

> *
> زنگ زدم تلفن گویاست. میگه پشتیبانان فعلا قادر به پاسخگویی نیستند. فکر کنم چون پنج شنبه است تعطیله.*


آره خب حالا شنبه تماس بگیر اینترنتی هم مشکلت رو وارد کن

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Matrix M

> *
> اونوقت تاثیر مثبت زیست رو نخواهم داشت! به عبارتی بدبخت میشم*


تاثیر مثبت نداره اگه بالای 10 درصد بزنی. خیلی سخت نگیر درست نشد با همون اطلاعات دیپلم ریاضی ثبت نام کن.

----------


## NiNi

*بچه ها من خیلی استرس دارم تو رو قرآن هر کی چیزی فهمید بهم بگه ای خدا من چیکار کنم آخه. تا دیروز استرس داشتم چجوری بخونم امروز استرس دارم اصلا میتونم ثبت نام کنم یا نه عجب جهنمی شده این روزا...*

----------


## Shah1n

> *بچه ها من خیلی استرس دارم تو رو قرآن هر کی چیزی فهمید بهم بگه ای خدا من چیکار کنم آخه. تا دیروز استرس داشتم چجوری بخونم امروز استرس دارم اصلا میتونم ثبت نام کنم یا نه عجب جهنمی شده این روزا...*


استرس نداشته باش
قابل حله 
برای ثبت نام مدت زیادی وقت هست نگران نباش تو این مدت مشکلت حل میشه
من یه مشکل شبیه تو داشتم سال اول کنکورم و اطلاعاتو اشتباه زده بودم و همش فکر میکردم تو انتخاب رشته و شرکت تو آزمون تاثیر میزاره اما نزاشت

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Shah1n


استرس نداشته باش
قابل حله 
برای ثبت نام مدت زیادی وقت هست نگران نباش تو این مدت مشکلت حل میشه
من یه مشکل شبیه تو داشتم سال اول کنکورم و اطلاعاتو اشتباه زده بودم و همش فکر میکردم تو انتخاب رشته و شرکت تو آزمون تاثیر میزاره اما نزاشت


قابل حل نیست! سیستم ارور میده و میگه نباید سال اخذ دیپلم بعد از سال اخذ پیش دانشگاهی باشه. این بر اساس الگویی عه که بهش داده شده و قابل تغییر نیست. نهایتا من مجبورم با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور بدم..*

----------

